# preamplificador con filtro pasa-banda para guitarra



## ZAMI (Nov 27, 2009)

hola a todos 
 bueno les dejo espe pequeño preamplificador muy bueno la verdad, lo acabo de terminar y quiero compartirlo con todos los de el foro

tiene control de bajos, agudos y un filtro-pasabada agustable...? que permite realzar a voluntad la gama de frecuencias comprendidas entre los 3.5 y 8khz con su respectivo control de ganancia...bueno al menos eso ley en la revista de donde lo saque y la verdad tiene un muuuy buen sonido
el unico problema que se me presenta son leves sumbidos los cuale desaparecen un poco cuando toco la guitarra(me imagino que es por falta de tierra fisica no?)
de hay en mas es un bune proyecto se los aseguro!!! soy prinsipiante y e hecho varios preamplificadores para my guitarra, pero con malas experiencias pero este vaya que me sorprendio


----------



## elmario (Nov 27, 2009)

y donde está????


----------



## ZAMI (Nov 27, 2009)

"especificaciones tecnicas"
tension de aliemntacion:30v
consumo:8 mA
nivel de salida maximo: 5v eficaces
control de graves:+-18dB(30hz)
control de agudos:+-18dB(15khz)
respuesta del filtroagustable) +20dB 3.5 a 8khz
controles:nivel,graves,agudos,ganacia del filtro y frecuencia ddel filtro

e aqui las fotos...disculpen por tardar un poco en subir el esquema y pcb, tube algunas complicaciones tecnicas

este es el diagrama un poco mas claro por que el otro no se distingue muy bien

una disculpa por el subidero de cosas inservibles pero este ultimo diagrama si se puede ver 
saludos
 y de verdad espero que les sirva


----------



## oswaldosolano (Dic 6, 2009)

hola, yo ensamble este pre y no tengo problemas de sumbidos. y si funciona el unico problema que al darle mas de la mitad del volumen comiensa a distorcionar, quisas mucha ganancia


----------



## teby_27 (Mar 26, 2010)

Chee no tenes a mano un circuito para armar un pasa-bajo ajustable,, y mejor si tenes el pasa-alto tambien.. se me mete mucho ruido.. u.u


----------

